# Any good adult entertainment in Munich?



## jammat (Jul 26, 2006)

z356 said:


> I believe this is a bit off-topic for the purpose of this forum. We have many female BMW owners and wives interested in ED and I don't think this topic is appropriate. Perhaps our moderators might want to have a say. Z356


What? The guy can ask any questions he feels like asking. The forum is here for an open exchange. Don't read this topic if it offends you. Come on!


----------



## z356 (Dec 3, 2005)

*Here is the point...*

This is not about truth in advertising. It is about the topic which is totally off the subject of BMWs and European Delivery. It is about us, as Bimmerfest members, having a sense of judgement as to what is appropriate, or not, for general discussion in this forum. This is a forum read often by BMW executives to get feedback on what its ED customers are talking about and concerned with. This is a forum read by entire families planning trips to Europe to realize their ED dreams. Many of us might be equally interested in politics, sports and a variety of other subjects...yet we elect not to use this forum to discuss these other subjects.

But adult entertainment, prostitution, lap dances, etc is not only off-topic, but it also carries a moral baggage that many readers might consider as an exploitative behaviour of one set of humans over others. So regardless what your own private morality is, wouldn't it be wiser to leave this topic to other forums so as not offend others that find this practice & conduct offensive and reprehensible? Why rub this exploitative sexual behaviour, which is certainly not considered acceptable in all segments of our own society, in their faces?

I don't think anyone expected to see a discussion on adult entertainment when they signed up to view this forum and it is natural for them to click on it to see what possibly could this converstion be in a forum on ED, no? Yet, to say 'as long as the topic is described in the title, we are off the hook" is totally ridiculous. What is next, an ED Forum discussion on bestiality? That too is legal in most of the US. And to say that it is similar to viewing posts on 328s when all you are interested in is 335 doesn't hold any water. In a forum like this, you expect members to talk & read about all types of BMWs...but not necessarily about all kinds of normal and/or deviant human behaviour.

What Wiskarina tried to do is use humor to make a point. I thougth she succeeded very well. What you guys (and I am certain all of those defending this thread are males) are missing is that you are insulting me and others with the content of these posts, not by calling me names (although you have done that), but by the crude aspect of the topic matter. It makes me wonder if this forum is worthy of future support. Our suggestion is not that YOU change your behaviour or morality...just take your discussions on 'adult' subjects to an adult entertainment forum. Heavens knows there are enough of those around --more than those dedicated to our passion for cars and BMW in particular. Z356


----------



## jammat (Jul 26, 2006)

z356 said:


> This is not about truth in advertising. It is about the topic which is totally off the subject of BMWs and European Delivery. It is about us, as Bimmerfest members, having a sense of judgement as to what is appropriate, or not, for general discussion in this forum. This is a forum read often by BMW executives to get feedback on what its ED customers are talking about and concerned with. This is a forum read by entire families planning trips to Europe to realize their ED dreams. Many of us might be equally interested in politics, sports and a variety of other subjects...yet we elect not to use this forum to discuss these other subjects.
> 
> But adult entertainment, prostitution, lap dances, etc is not only off-topic, but it also carries a moral baggage that many readers might consider as an exploitative behaviour of one set of humans over others. So regardless what your own private morality is, wouldn't it be wiser to leave this topic to other forums so as not offend others that find this practice & conduct offensive and reprehensible? Why rub this exploitative sexual behaviour, which is certainly not considered acceptable in all segments of our own society, in their faces?
> 
> ...


This is absolutely ridiculous! He simply asked a question. He did not in my opinion say anything "dirty", he just asked for information. He asked for it in this forum since he is planning an ED trip. Ooops! I said ED in a forum where women and children might be reading.

For the record my wife and kids do read the forum as we contemplate picking up a car in Europe. If my kids are reading with me, I would just avoid the thread. Come on man. Please! Prostitution, whre did that come from. I think you may have issues.


----------



## dougg21 (Nov 18, 2006)

Sitting on the couch now, I just showed my wife this thread and she rolled her eyes and laughed at the reaction this thread is getting. 

Everyone certainly entitled to their own opinion and I certainly dont condone anything regarding the content, however my opinion is this thread is a non-event and it seems to me by the people who CHOOSE to come into this topic(after reading the header of course) and comment, more than not, also think this thread is non-event. 

OK, now I hunker down and wait for the end of society as we know it coming to an end........:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

If you do not like the show, change the channel.

Correct me if I'm wrong but no one forced anyone to click on this thread.

Please don't tell me what is right and wrong. I can make my own decisions. Thank you very much.


----------



## johnc_22 (Sep 14, 2004)

: popcorn: :drink:


----------



## chief3 (Dec 29, 2005)

a nation that spends billions on porn....can the same small segment of our society be spending all this money? think not... my wife too, from Germany, rolled her eyes at this non-sense. they guy is going on vacation to pick up a car in a country that does not have a problem with "red lights" or other activities. he obviously wants to enjoy himself in a totally legal manner....
WOW...we really are wrapped around the axle over petty stuff...


----------



## Whiskarina (Aug 28, 2006)

Z356,

Txs for your support! You are spot on!

Change the channel? huh? Last time I checked this was the European Delivery forum defined as:

European Delivery 
The place to share your experiences and tips related to "ED"...



I'm not even sure if this question would fit in this website's Off-Topic forum defined as: 

Off-Topic 
Everything not about BMWs. Posts must be "primetime" safe and in good taste. No personal attacks allowed. Political posting is restricted to the Political Science forum!



The question was: Any good adult entertainment in Munich? This has nothing to do with ED or BMW's... .Simply put, I believe the question is not appropriate for this forum. I am not offended and I could care less what this guy does in his spare time. I am not telling anyone what is right and wrong. I would just not rather read it on this forum/board. There are many other places to post this question.

What's next? Looking to have group sex and do some drugs on my ED? 

I will leave it up to the moderator of this board to defend the integrity of this forum or redefine the purpose.

Respectfully, 

Whiskarina


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

You do not need to click on a thread you do not like it.

And this folder is about the "ED Experience". Why should adult entertainment in Munich not be a part of the experience? You do not have the right to question what people may want to do in to make it a complete experience. 

You certainly have the right to ignore this thread. You can even ignore posts by the users have posted on this thread. Your attitude smacks of self-righteousness and a disdain for other people's legal rights and freedom. Would you be so upset if someone talked about the shows in Paris or Las Vegas which do have an adult theme, but yet are very popular? Heck, some people might find the Radio City Rockettes risque...


----------



## spots (Apr 11, 2006)

Whiskarina said:


> Z356,
> 
> Txs for your support! You are spot on!
> 
> ...


Yet you come back here again and post. Should you not have stayed away from it if you rather not read about it?

If I am on an ED trip and ask others about a restaurant to dine at....really nothing to do with BMWs but relevant to my ED trip-correct?. Really no different if I want to eat at a strip club and ask for advice.


----------



## jammat (Jul 26, 2006)

Whiskarina said:


> Z356,
> 
> Txs for your support! You are spot on!
> 
> ...


Personally I would not take my family on a ED to visit an "Adult Entertainment Establishment", but the guy has a right to ask if that is what he is interested in. He did not ask in a form that I would consider to be distasteful. Cut the guy some slack please.


----------



## jeffbchi (Jan 7, 2007)

Whiskarina said:


> What's next? Looking to have group sex and do some drugs on my ED?
> 
> I will leave it up to the moderator of this board to defend the integrity of this forum or redefine the purpose.


How logical that you would first resort to name calling in an earlier post "losers," then attempt the proselytization of the moderator and readers, and finally buttress your credibility by talking about "looking to have group sex and do some drugs" in support of a gentleman (z356) who's very objection to this thread is because he wishes the more delicate of the readers to be spared from exposure to this type of dirty talk. Your are obviously a woman. Well done!

Seriously though, since this forum is apparently only supposed to be about a narrow band of subject matter related to European Delivery, maybe there can be 20 or 30 more posts about how to get to Neuschwanstein, what kind of car wax to bring for the obligatory post-drive self detail job to be done at Harms, or whether or not six hours are enough to get from the drop-off point to the airport? Why would anyone think that individuals could ask questions related to their interests on an open forum?


----------



## rikwynn (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey how many times do men have to sit through the drivel of marketers selling junk to women that we don;t want to hear about. If women don't like this thread then just turn the channel. 

That said strip clubs in Germany are a rip off and a waste of time. Go to the red light district and check out one of the Thai girl hotels. Up close and personal treatment for 50 Euros.


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

jammat said:


> Personally I would not take my family on a ED to visit an "Adult Entertainment Establishment", but the guy has a right to ask if that is what he is interested in. He did not ask in a form that I would consider to be distasteful. Cut the guy some slack please.


:stupid:


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

johnc_22 said:


> : popcorn: :drink:


:stupid: You beat me to it.:rofl:


----------



## crowbmw325 (Dec 6, 2005)

z356 said:


> This is not about truth in advertising. It is about the topic which is totally off the subject of BMWs and European Delivery. It is about us, as Bimmerfest members, having a sense of judgement as to what is appropriate, or not, for general discussion in this forum. This is a forum read often by BMW executives to get feedback on what its ED customers are talking about and concerned with. This is a forum read by entire families planning trips to Europe to realize their ED dreams. Many of us might be equally interested in politics, sports and a variety of other subjects...yet we elect not to use this forum to discuss these other subjects.
> 
> But adult entertainment, prostitution, lap dances, etc is not only off-topic, but it also carries a moral baggage that many readers might consider as an exploitative behaviour of one set of humans over others. So regardless what your own private morality is, wouldn't it be wiser to leave this topic to other forums so as not offend others that find this practice & conduct offensive and reprehensible? Why rub this exploitative sexual behaviour, which is certainly not considered acceptable in all segments of our own society, in their faces?
> 
> ...


I understand where you are coming from but what if he asked about bars or good site seeing locations, would you be arguing that the topic needs to be taken else where because it is off topic? The language you use gives off a self righteous attitude. And you must understand that no one has the right to NOT be offended. If I refered to my car as my girl would that offend you too? I hate when folks get all self righteous and don't even realize it. With that said I actually agree that the post may not be appropiate for this board, but morality and offesiveness isn't the basis. *The issue to me is the topic of adult entertainment being discussed on a board where NON-adults could (legally) sign up. * That is the only problem I see with this thread and moderators may want to consider this point. I'm not judging anyone, just trying to be objective


----------



## dm5x (Apr 18, 2005)

z356 said:


> This is not about truth in advertising. It is about the topic which is totally off the subject of BMWs and European Delivery. It is about us, as Bimmerfest members, having a sense of judgement as to what is appropriate, or not, for general discussion in this forum. This is a forum read often by BMW executives to get feedback on what its ED customers are talking about and concerned with. This is a forum read by entire families planning trips to Europe to realize their ED dreams. Many of us might be equally interested in politics, sports and a variety of other subjects...yet we elect not to use this forum to discuss these other subjects.
> 
> But adult entertainment, prostitution, lap dances, etc is not only off-topic, but it also carries a moral baggage that many readers might consider as an exploitative behaviour of one set of humans over others. So regardless what your own private morality is, wouldn't it be wiser to leave this topic to other forums so as not offend others that find this practice & conduct offensive and reprehensible? Why rub this exploitative sexual behaviour, which is certainly not considered acceptable in all segments of our own society, in their faces?
> 
> ...


Reading this post (and the follow-up by Whiskarina) makes me grateful to live in the US--one of the few countries in the world where one may be able to earn the means to assemble a garage of fine automobiles (or at least brag about it on the internet) without as much as a whiff of common sense. Your comments are without a doubt self-righteous, presumptuous, and dumb (note that I am referring to your comments, not you personally, even though I am tempted to do so).

According to you, one cannot bring up the subject of adult entertainment--legal in both US and Germany--in an ED message board because someone may find it offensive. Well, my religion prohibits me from drinking alcohol--does that mean I should chime into every thread that mentions bars, beer, or, Lord forbit, Oktoberfest and call the subject crude and the posters losers? As a matter of fact, I find Ms. Whiskarina's handle offensive--it obviously refers to a practice of drinking whisky which I find repugnant and immoral. Now what?

Furthermore, you seem to draw an easy line from attending strip clubs to bestiality, which is one of the dumbest things I have ever heard. So in your twisted little world, looking at another person with with slightly less clothing than you is equivalent to forcing oneself onto another being incapable of giving consent? You must have a real hard time at the beach in the summer. Not to mention that if one's ED trip takes them to any beach on the Mediterranean, there's a good chance they might see a topless woman there. I suppose that, for you, would a worthy ED thread. "Do NOT go to any beaches near Naples, you might see a nipple!"

In short, you're entitled to your opinion, and I am entitled to pick that opinion apart and expose its arrogance and stupidity. Have a nice day.


----------



## chief3 (Dec 29, 2005)

only beaches in Europe? I've lived there for more than 5 years...and going back for 5 more in a couple of months....your warning of beaches in Naples should extend to any lake or swimming pool in Europe. Every lake and swimming pool is subject to total nudity...lakes more so than the pools, but there are "nude" hours at pools - right in the middle of the day when kids as well as adults are present! 
This really boils down to how we are raised in America. Americans are pretty prude - as a whole...we spend billions of dollars on adult entertainment and then pass "morality" laws saying how bad it is.....In Europe people are raised to embrace their bodies - not be afraid of them...they choose to regulate rather than outright ban certain activities.....


like an earlier poster said, cut the guy some slack...Its not like anyone under 18 (stateside) is gonna jump a plane and run to Europe just to check out the clubs. Its way too easy for them to get a fake ID and do it here......


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

chief3 said:


> Every lake and swimming pool is subject to total nudity...lakes more so than the pools, but there are "nude" hours at pools - right in the middle of the day when kids as well as adults are present!


Then why pay for it at a strip club?


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

You people have to be f---ing kidding me. The guy wants to know where to find adult entertainment on his ED trip, and he asked in an appropriately titled thread.

If you don't like the thread, don't read it. If you want to play morality police, go do it somewhere else.  Give me a freaking break.





.


----------



## john lance (Oct 15, 2005)

Yes, I would like to re-iterate that we Europeans are not in any way anti-American - you, as individuals, can be sure of being very welcome anywhere in Europe, especially in Germany, Austria Switzerland and, yes, even France - and everyone of you can and probably will enjoy a wonderful conversation with the locals about the state of the World. It will inevitably turn to talk about your leader and I can guarantee that at least 99***37; of people will give you an identical viewpoint.

The anti-Americanism here and around the World is directed solely at Mr Bush and his friends in government. They have in a few short years turned around what was huge sympathy toward the USA from every corner of the planet following the 9/11 attacks to totally the opposite feelings, due to ther horrendous war-mongering that the President has been responsible for. I feel sure that once he is out of office, sentiment will slowly but surely return to one of fondness for the great American nation as a whole.


----------



## bmw949 (Dec 11, 2006)

john lance said:


> I have lived and worked in the USA and paid hundreds of thousands of dollars in taxes there ever since 1993 but as a British citizen I have very few rights. I am not allowed to vote so cannot begin to think about any way that I could possibly contribute to changing those things I feel are wrong in the USA - I am not even entitled to homestead exemption, I have to apply for a new driver's license every two years, my fingerprints and photo are taken every time I enter the country, I have to re-apply for permission to reside in the USA every 5 years, children have no rights to stay when they reach 21 years of age even if they don't have any other home - and I am not even allowed to spend my retirement in the USA!
> 
> What would I like to see change? Well, primarily, a situation whereby the underprivileged, uneducated, homeless, out-of-work, handicapped and sick are looked after more than they are at the moment so that the horrendous crimes that have become every-day occurences on the streets can be reduced. The poverty levels and infant mortality rates in the USA are currently the highest in the Western World - to have no national health care system, to allow the drug companies to charge outrageous amounts of money for its pills, to leave 40% of the population without any entitlement to hospital treatment and to condemn the elderly to a retirment of fear of ill-health is not acceptable in the 21st century.
> 
> ...


Global Warming :rofl:

Yeah a lot of good we are gonna do when China has said straight up that it WILL NOT be doing anything about it, period.


----------



## Whiskarina (Aug 28, 2006)

*Fellas, get your facts straight...*

Fellas,

Let's get your facts straight: Take the time to read the following article regarding the Sex Trade in Europe:

World: Sex Traffickers Prey On Eastern Europeans

http://www.rferl.org/featuresarticle/2005/08/42b5f74c-f6c2-475a-b488-20a0662664d1.html

_"The cities of Prague, Amsterdam, and Frankfurt also are common destinations."_ for the sex slaves.

Many of these girls are UNDERAGE CHILDREN (perhaps the Thai girls which someone recommended) and don't know what they are getting themselves into... This is a growing problem throughout the world.

If there is nothing wrong with this industry, certainly you will be encouraging your daughters to take up this profession, right?. Instead of being and doctor or lawyer, you can encourage them to be a stripper in Prague where your fellow bimmerfest members can get "up close and personal attention". Oh, I'm sorry... have I now angered you when I speak of YOUR daughter?? Well, it's somebody's daughter who is being exploited by the sex trade... that YOU and this website are supporting.

I find it interesting that the moderator/founder and the folks on this website want to turn their head on this issue and turn it around into THEY are getting exploited. What a joke! Tell that to a woman who was just forced into having sex with 10 men and then beaten.

By continuing this tread to go on ... it only tells me that bimmerfest.com is in support of what is happening to these women/girls. Instead of condoning it, they are enabling and endorsing it by allowing this discussion to go on... I understand you have a "laissez-faire" attitude towards these postings, but understand what you are supporting. You are allowing this website to be a vehicle to promote the sex slave industry in Europe. It seems somewhat of a reckless decision since you have closely aligned yourself to the BMW Corporation.

I am asking you to abide by YOUR rules and show some respect and either move or close this thread.

Respectfully,

Whiskarina


----------



## john lance (Oct 15, 2005)

bmw949 said:


> Global Warming :rofl:
> 
> Yeah a lot of good we are gonna do when China has said straight up that it WILL NOT be doing anything about it, period.


Rather like the US then.

Two wrongs don't make a right.

They might come round, as the US just might, once the rest of us have started it off. Well done Australia today for getting the momentum going, banning conventional light-bulbs.
It's a start - now we need to subsidise the people who are destroying the rain forests to allow them to stop.

Then we need to deal with the gas-guzzlers, get SUVs off of the roads and get moving with everything else that needs doing - otherwise we are all in big trouble.

WHISKARINA,

Nobody on this Forum, I am sure, is of the opinion that under-age sex, human trafficking or anyone having sex (or for that matter doing anything) against their will is anything but despicable. What you are not accepting or understanding though is that the vast majority of sex-workers (and by the way, the sex industry in Germany and Holland, to name but two countries, has unions to represent the workers who then pay taxes on their income like everyone else) are in that business because they want to be. Those who force anyone into the business of course should be dealt with very harshly but don't be so arrogant as to direct criticism at those people who choose relieving easy-spending tourists and businessmen of their cash as their profession unless you are going to extend that same criticisism to ambulance-chasing lawyers or loan sharks who take advantage of those in desperate need for cash - and all other groups who take advantage of others' weaknesses and desires.


----------



## bmw949 (Dec 11, 2006)

Whiskarina said:


> I am asking you to abide by YOUR rules and show some respect and either move or close this thread.
> Whiskarina


Oh god, here he goes again... :rofl:

Every time he tries to get this thread closed there is a new reason for it, first is was his supposed unsupervised kids now its evils of the "sex trade". We are talking about STRIPPING here in a city of Munich. Not prostitution in a 3rd world country.


----------



## FHF (Feb 20, 2006)

Just to answer your really simple question: Check this website for an overlook on Munich Bars, Clubs, Discos .... anything you can imagine. It is in German, but there are so many anglizism that it would be easy to read for an American ...

Check the Clubs, check the associated image gallerys to find *your* location.

Most of the Bars and Clubs are open for ages 16+, no prostitution, just entertainment (even if it is "sexy").

Regards
FHF


----------



## move.over (Oct 1, 2005)

Whiskarina said:


> Fellas,
> 
> Let's get your facts straight: Take the time to read the following article regarding the Sex Trade in Europe:
> 
> ...


Just drop it, the OP asked a question about a very legal activity in many European countries and even in the US. It is regulated and you need a license to perform. Drinking is legal too in those countries. I was drinking beer at age 12. Not legal in the US, but legal in the EU. 

If you want to discuss Human Trafficking I will start a thread for you in the OT area. :angel: here is the link:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2188847#post2188847


----------



## john lance (Oct 15, 2005)

Exactly the point, move.over, well said!

What Whiskarina is not comprehending is that prostitution, whether it be by individuals offering their services privately through newspaper ads or else in a place of entertainment such as a night-club or brothel, is a legal profession in nearly every European country. Whiskarina is criticising people doing something, albeit in some people's eyes immoral, a perfectly legal job, so leave them alone! Otherwise maybe we should start a thread criticising other people involved with legal activities that some of us do not support and think should be banned, like those operating certain weirdo churches, sects and the like.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

In response to the OP, here is what I have in mind to do when in Europe...

After months of long waiting and burning desire, I shall finally find my chosen one and in one intense moment of passion I'll run my trembling hands over her beautiful skin, caressing her soft curves and then finally, after the brief flash of recognition and acceptance has passed between us, finally then I will be allowed the intimacy of being inside her...

Of course, this intense adult pleasure happens every day in the ED presentation garage, should anyone wish to partake.


(Here, I hopefully made this thread completely inapropriate for wilhelmina or whatever her name is - and here's to hoping that I didn't manage to ban myself in the process...)


----------



## jammat (Jul 26, 2006)

adc said:


> In response to the OP, here is what I have in mind to do when in Europe...
> 
> After months of long waiting and burning desire, I shall finally find my chosen one and in one intense moment of passion I'll run my trembling hands over her beautiful skin, caressing her soft curves and then finally, after the brief flash of recognition and acceptance has passed between us, finally then I will be allowed the intimacy of being inside her...
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mcg-doc (May 3, 2005)

Dear John:

If you don't like the US, as they say here in the South, don't let the door hit ya, where the good Lord split ya! If not for our "horrendous war-mongering" you would be speaking German all over your liberal pacifist Europe.


----------



## CAPT1809 (Oct 28, 2006)

This expat Brit, Mr. Lance, is actually a ghostwriting Gwyneth Paltrow or Ms. Maines, the Dixie Chick, both going on ad nauseum with the multisector whining about how lousy the USA is. And he does not like lawyers, incandescent bulbs, taking personal responsibility for your health, or SUVs. There we go. How trendy and irrelevant to the debate over how to satisfy our prurient interests.

Dude, same question as put to you above: It can't be that hard to step away from the flippin' meltdown there in South Florida and do something to hold office/become a citizen so you can cure all the "defects" in your adopted home and live as a "retired investor on a pension" _a/k/a The Godfather [Hyman Roth]_...so why don't you?


----------



## john lance (Oct 15, 2005)

CAPT1809 said:


> It can't be that hard to step away from the flippin' meltdown there in South Florida and do something to hold office/become a citizen so you can cure all the "defects" in your adopted home and live as a "retired investor on a pension" _a/k/a The Godfather [Hyman Roth]_...so why don't you?


Because it's practically impossible for the average Brit to become a US citizen, that's what is so frustrating. We're not treated the same way as others who are welcomed with open arms - something to do with that "special relationship".
Unless we have $1 million in cash to invest, are nuclear scientists or similarly desired professionals, marry a US citizen or retain our businesses elsewhere whilst working in the US, we Brits cannot gain citizenship very easily.

As you rightly suggest, I am therefore hoping to step away from the meltdown in Florida and move permanently to Europe where I am permitted to work and retire wherever I choose and in doing so I do not see anything wrong or anti-American in highlighting the reasons why.

Very often, till you get out of the box it is impossible to see exacty what is wrong with what's inside it. There is a reason why the rest of the World feels the way it does, it's not just trendy to criticise America, there are some things that are fundamentally wrong and need to be attended to otherwise, sooner rather than later, especially considering the rapid rise of China and India, this once-proud and still powerful nation will follow in the footsteps of the Egyptians, Greeks, Romans and, yes, the British who all saw their huge influence rise and then fall.


----------



## john lance (Oct 15, 2005)

mcg-doc said:


> Dear John:
> 
> If you don't like the US, as they say here in the South, don't let the door hit ya, where the good Lord split ya! If not for our "horrendous war-mongering" you would be speaking German all over your liberal pacifist Europe.


Fortunately I already do speak German, my mother was Austrian, and it is wonderful for the current generations that Europe, bar the UK, is so liberal and pacifistic these days.

The US was anything but "war-mongering" back in the previous century. If you look into the history of both World-Wars you will learn how the US sat on the sidelines and watched the whole show from the safety of the North American continent till most of Europe was nearly lost to the invading German armies. Obviously we were grateful for the vital assistance then given that turned the situation around - and I think we have just paid off the last re-payment on the loans given to buy your weaponry - but historians have always questioned why there was so much delay.

Times have certainly changed haven't they! There's no question these days about the US being late for wars!


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Jspira said:


> Me too.
> 
> I might cite Wiskarina's bio from her profile here
> 
> _,,When I'm not working during the day in venture capital I strip at night.. I dropped out of high school and got a job at Ken's Fried Chicken. I got married at 18 and had a son. My second husband is a billionare. I met him at the club."_


:yikes: 
How did I miss this thread.
IBTL. :rofl:


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Whiskarina said:


> Thank you for your feedback and response.
> 
> I'm afraid some people just aren't getting my point. In no way, shape or form am I suggesting your discussion/activity is not legal nor, am I attempting to regulate your morality. What I am suggesting is that perhaps this question would have been better served in a different forum. Maybe they could create an Adult Discussion Forum and you guys can go hog wild?? ( pardon the pun ). Clearly, I am way outnumbered by men on this board and I am in the minority on my view. There is no question the OP has a right to ask what he wants ... but, simply put, I feel it might be better suited in an Adult Discussion Forum.
> 
> ...


WTF. Is this for real?


----------



## marc545i (Mar 5, 2006)

Whiskarina said:


> Z356,
> 
> Txs for your support! You are spot on!
> 
> ...


I'm jumping into this thread late. But i have one question... how often do you wash your nun's habit?


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

marc545i said:


> I'm jumping into this thread late. But i have one question... how often do you wash your nun's habit?


Most importantly, when you take it off for washing, what are you wearing? :eeps:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

cwsqbm said:


> Rules as YOU read them.
> 
> 20 posts (and all in this thread at that) and you are asking to close a thread? That's some balls you got there. The purpose of the ED forum, if you notice all the other threads, is not just on how to do a ED (the Wiki is adequate for that), but to talk about what we did on our EDs and give suggestions on what others might enjoy. The OP's post was totally in line with that. What you are trying to do is apply an American standard of morality to this forum. The topic is safe for prime time in Germany, and I don't think BMW AG is too upset about us talking about what goes on legally in their own backyard. Something tells me some of the BMW execs probably have visited a few of those adult entertainment establishments.


Uh, did you realize you are responding to a post from February?


----------

